

Microsoft files patent for switching visuals on the fly in game remakes - b3lwar
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r=18&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=(20130627.PD.%20AND%20Microsoft.AS.)&OS=PD/20130627%20AND%20AN/Microsoft&RS=(PD/20130627%20AND%20AN/Microsoft)

======
dTal
Surely any first person shooter with a "map" mode would count as prior art?
DOOM springs to mind.

